# Possible Cushions disease in my hamster



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I was wondering if there is anyone that could give me advice on cushions disease in Hamsters.

Jester has been getting balder and balder. I have treated him for mites 3 times over the last few months but still seems to be losing loads of his lovely soft shiny black fur His belly is now completely bald and all around his chin area and a lot of his back with dry scaley skin around the neck area. I took him to the vet last Monday and he told me to use spot on every week and a half. Jester's skin looks inflamed so I was also given some antibiotic to give him for 10 days to see if it helps. Jester is drinking and widdling more too. He won't be 2 until October so getting on but not ancient. The vet said if the drops etc don't work it could be Cushions disease.

Is there any cream I could rub on him that would be ok if he licked it off as I don't want to poison him but worried his skin is sore. I feel really upset as I have looked after him well with a good diet clean cage etc any help and input on this I would much appreciate.

Kirsty & Jesterxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Parlourpuss said:


> Is there any cream I could rub on him that would be ok if he licked it off as I don't want to poison him but worried his skin is sore. I feel really upset as I have looked after him well with a good diet clean cage etc any help and input on this I would much appreciate.
> 
> Kirsty & Jesterxxxx


You could try Aloe Vera gel, it has to be 100% aloe tho, this has some great soothing properties, if ingested it can only do good also


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You could try Aloe Vera gel, it has to be 100% aloe tho, this has some great soothing properties, if ingested it can only do good also


Thank you I will try and get some from Holland and Barrat tomorrow


----------



## lillyland (Jun 20, 2010)

I think your vet may have meant 'Cushing's' disease - may be easier for you to find info on it - i know it's quite common in hamsters, a friend of mine's hammy had it, poor little sausage. 
Hope the poor little mite feels better soon!


----------

